# generic adderall as effective as straight Adderall?



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Is the generic form as effective?My doctor is open to my taking it.For long term energy through the day and less addictive properties is their any other stimulants that might be more effective?I have read posts on Modafinil,Dexedrine,Dextroamphetamine, and Modafinil.Theres alot of choices and I see the psychiatrsit in a week.I will also be on Wellbutrin XL while taking one of these.Would one complement Wellbutrin more than another?Also price is an issue as I don't have insurance.Hence the Adderall question.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Your going to get different opinions about generics. But if you don't have insurance I would take what I could get. How did you plan on paying for a Pdoc? How much is it?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Jrock said:


> Your going to get different opinions about generics. But if you don't have insurance I would take what I could get. How did you plan on paying for a Pdoc? How much is it?


He charges me $100,45min. visit.I've been going to him for 7 months and he understands my financial situation.So,he cuts me a deal by using a sliding scale and I pay him in increments through the month.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Random tip: supplement with extra balanced amino acids like l-tryptophan and dl-phenylalanine. This should beat those annoying crashes.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I HATE Adderall XR! It gives me brain shocks! I <3 generic Adderall.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If price is an issue, then generic dextroamphetamine would seem to be the top choice in terms of price.

Modafinil (sold as Provigil) is a weak stimulant that costs $10+ per pill, a huge rip off but folks with good insurance don't care. Comparing Provigil to amphetamines is like comparing a BB gun to a .357 Magnum.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Generic Adderall is the same if not very close to brand name. Atleast in my experiences. I use to take like 90mg some days, trust me, its either the same or extremely close to the real thing. The only thing is that it seems that the duration of its effects of generic Adderall is not as long as name brand. Its still good S hit!


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)

Never tried generic Adderall, just Adderall XR.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Adderall XR sucks.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I like generic Dexedrine  It's alot better than adderall for me.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

90% of the people I have heard online (a few hundred) who have tried both generic (IR) adderall and the old brand IR adderall (which shire no longer makes) notice a significant difference. The same goes for Barr manufactured adderall and corepharma. Roughly around 80% seem to prefer barr manufactured over corepharma. I also prefer barr. There is another brand which I have not tried.

If you want the barr dont plan on getting it from walgreens, they don't sell it anymore. You'll need to specify to the pharmacist what kind you want when you do find a place that sells it. You gotta call around or sometimes you have to go to places in person because they aren't allowed to tell you over the phone.

Heres just one thread of people discussing the differences in corepharma compared to barr adderall.

Corepharma feels a lot more like dexedrine to me, as in it has a lot less norepinephrene effect. Less anxiety from the corepharma compared to barr but less focus and less pro social effects (aka amphetamine confidence).

http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48086&page=2


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

When you say bar what are you talking about? Is a bar something you can break?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> When you say bar what are you talking about? Is a bar something you can break?


Haha, no, sorry I should have been more clear. "Barr" is the name of the manufacturing company of one of the brands of generic adderall. Corepharma is the other manufacturer.


----------



## DSPFrat (Aug 2, 2009)

I liked xr better. The generic stuff wasn't as effective imo.


----------



## scared1960 (May 3, 2010)

how long does it take adderall to help with depression and what kind of effect should i get been on it a month and i thought i would be rocking with energy but nothing only higher heartrate adn maybe more awake im on xaanx and prozac also


----------



## 214 Brown (Oct 18, 2015)

*I need cost for 60 mg adderall*

I need to get a price for 60 20mg adderall


----------



## 214 Brown (Oct 18, 2015)

*Adderall*

I need the cost for 60 20mg Adderall and also a price fo r90 20mg


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

KurtG85 said:


> 90% of the people I have heard online (a few hundred) who have tried both generic (IR) adderall and the old brand IR adderall (which shire no longer makes) notice a significant difference. The same goes for Barr manufactured adderall and corepharma. Roughly around 80% seem to prefer barr manufactured over corepharma. I also prefer barr. There is another brand which I have not tried.


I noticed this too when my regular pharmacy was out of Barr Adderall IR. I had to go Walgreens and they gave me Corepharma, and it wasn't as effective as Barr. Even my current generic Adderall 15mg (can't remember if it is made by Activis or Anchen) only feels about as effective as 10mg from Barr.

I suppose at least with Adderall, being short-acting, its easier to tell if a generic is working or not. My issues are more about depression than anxiety. It takes a long time for an anti-depressant to take effect. I've been through a lot of (generic) anti-depressants that did not work for me. Its frustrating to think that maybe if only I tried a brand name for once, it would actually ****ing work. But they are so expensive....:mum


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I took generic 90 pills over 30 days. Had almost zero effect on me. There were about 2 or 3 instances of mild euphoria, for lack of a better phrase to describe it. Pleasant, interesting. But that was the only difference I noticed


----------

